

Investing in freelancers - keslert
https://freelanceinbox.com/job

======
jctanner
New place to post freelancer jobs apparently. Looks like a decent community,
and if they're paying me to try it, why not?

~~~
WorkingClassDev
Says you as a freelancer have to pay??? Is that a subscription or a commission
fee?

$69 dollars a month for a potential fee of 300-3000... hmm. Could be good but
sounds like a lot if all you get is 300 leads.

